# Emperor 400 Spray bars



## dipseydodunkaroo (Jun 15, 2009)

I just set up my emperor 400 that i have not had set up for a while and the spray bars are not working. I think i am missing a part do drive the water up to the spray bars. If any one can tell me this part that would be amazing! I think it is the flow manifold housing cover, part number PR2122 if this is correct tell me please Thanks


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

How old is this Emperor? I think they may have redesigned it at some point (before I got into fish-keeping).

Our 3 Emperors (all only a few years old) simply have a "manifold" type thing that routes water to the filter media and then up to the spray bars. It also the top mounting point for the impeller molded into it... so that the unit won't work at all without it.

There is a cover plate on the bottom side of the manifold housing. If you don't have that, you may have the trouble you're having.

I just checked marineland.com.... under parts, they have that cover plate for $2.38USD


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

did you clean it well...they may have some re-designing but mine have a sort of pipe cleaner that comes with it. the bar can get clogged easily with algea and a quick reamming usually restores flow


----------



## klc9100 (Apr 14, 2009)

yep. that's what happened to mine. i noticed that the bio-wheels on one of mine were barely turning. i took the wheels out and found that there was no water coming out of the holes in the spray bars. i took them off, cleaned them out and they worked like new. the holes are very small and clog-up easily.


----------



## bombero (Mar 28, 2006)

same here, even after running for a long time i have take a toothpick and clean the holes once in a while.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I keep an eye on mine as well, a little brush here and there with the pipe cleaner and they work great.


----------



## Dkata (Jan 26, 2018)

My wife`s filter spray bar never worked. All components were there. What I discovered was the impeller was up to high, bypassing the channel sending water to spray bars. I added two small washers to the stainless needle prior to inserting the needle into the propeller piece. Yes, these are very tiny washers but available at your hardware store. Give it a try.works great.


----------

